# Temperatures for German Blue Rams



## Savetheplants (May 24, 2016)

I saw an interesting Youtube video about an advanced Cichlid keeper who lets his tanks run at a lower temperature in the winter. Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdtpTkzQgfA They start talking about water temperature at 39 minutes 30 seconds. I would go with 78 degrees.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> I've always read on forums that German Blue Rams need warmer temps above 80F. However, I was reading their profile on Seriously Fish (a site generally known for its very accurate information) and I noticed that their temperature range for these fish is 22C to 30C, or approx. 72F to 86F.
> 
> I'm fairly confident that Seriously Fish has correct info, but I'm just looking for other people's input on this subject. Is the warm water requirement only needed for wild specimens and those bred for the aquarium trade are OK with lower temperatures? I'm hoping to be able to keep some at 76F and according to this info that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Harry Muscle,

I keep mine at about 80 degrees F.; got them when they were juvies and have had them 2 years now.

Two of the six GBR juvies I raised


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

They can be kept at lower temps, but generally thrive better in higher temps like discus.


----------

